# New Alpine Doe and Buckling!!



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 1, 2011)

So I have Nigi/Pygmies and wanted a better milker. I was thinking Lamancha but today I was on craigslist and stumbled across an ad for goats and the had an Alpine doe and buckling. I went out to see them and loved them. So heres the doe, said to be full alpine. What do you think? Ive never even seen an Alpine so I have no clue lol. Thanks! 






Also here is a pic of her bag, not so big but baby is a month old and they havent been milking her. If I start milking her now will she start producing more at this point?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

She looks pretty Alpine-y to me.  Pretty!

It's really hard to get more production out of one...but she should still give decent enough to be worth it once she udders up.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 1, 2011)

Certainly looks alpine to me.   She is pretty.  

From what I understand, if you start milking her, you may be able to increase her production at this point. 

Where is the picture of the buckling?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohh the buckling, you mean the one I was going to sell may be deciding to keep, that buckling. lol I will get pics of his handsome little self tomorrow, I think hes beautiful. Colored just like mama but with a little more white and is face is beautiful!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 2, 2011)

Heres more pics of mama and baby!!! Yay!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I have fallen completely in love with these two. Im thinking I love this breed, but I dont kow much about them yet. What color would they be? From what im reading Im thinking Broken Chamoise? As far as you guys can tell are these nice alpines? I may have found a new favorite breed, Im not sure what it is but I LOVE them!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 3, 2011)

You're correct- they are broken chammie.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 7, 2011)

Well these 2 are a little on the skiddish side. Mama hasnt been handled too much other than just being hand fed and petted, so she doesnt walk with you and milking, forget it. Im a newbie at the milking thing and have found that I dont really have the patience it takes to get her going. I thought about trading her for a seasoned milker, so I contacted the girl I buy my milk from. She has decided that she would take her and get her milking nicely for me wanting nothing in return! Thats so genorous, I was shocked. I decided I would have to give her something in return, so I offered her the buckling. I feel good about this decision and think he will have an awsome home, and I get to keep my beautiful girl and her milk!


----------



## rebelINny (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome! I have Alpines too and love them! I am in ny. I have started raising mini-alpine's as well and they are so fun!


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 8, 2011)

SO cute!!  Both of them!  I just got my first goats on Monday, the mama is Alpine.   She has won over our hearts.  So has her daughter who is Alpine/Nubian.  How nice of your friend to get her started for you!

Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------

